# A Fully Accessorized Rifle?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2008)

So....where can ya get one of these?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 25, 2008)

On reading the title, my first thought was, "What, a cup holder?"
A cup holder I understand, 3 scopes has me confused


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 25, 2008)

It would seem to be a little busy and bulky......


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 25, 2008)

That is just a little busier than I want any of my rifles to be.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2008)

The cup holder was nice


----------



## HM2PAC (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, he almost got it right, a real Mall Ninja would have a NV scope, and a grenade launcher.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 25, 2008)

It looks like a laser range finder on the left side. The front 'scope' I think is a starlight scope.

Now let's be honest. When  you have so much stuck on a weapon you have to keep it all maintained. Batteries charged. All screws tightend. Devices calibrated.... etc....

If you don't keep it very well maintained something will fall off (I'm serious, John Farnam has wrote alot about that very thing happening in his classe) or something will not be in sync, or something will have it's battery die.

http://www.defense-training.com/quips/quips.html

We humans are 'a tool bearing animal'. But sometimes we over do it.

Deaf


----------



## Brian King (Oct 25, 2008)

At least all that gear is not mounted on an AK. That would be worse than wrong. Cup holder is good but I thought that was the spotters job?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 25, 2008)

it looks like that's a booth at the SHOT show so I'm sure it's just a demo (and the cupholder is obviously a joke).

That aside, that's some expensive hardware.  If I'm not mistaken, that's an Accuracy International rifle...I think they run around 2 grand or more.  The scope and other stuff probably add at least that much again.


----------



## sjansen (Oct 26, 2008)

The rifle is set up so that the scope middle scope works in conjuction with the starlight scope in front of it for night shooting. The side scope is just in case you are shooting during the day and is a mid-range aimpoint variety probably 2x. You can buy one scope that would do the functions of the first two, but they went cheap and will work as well as the money they spent. Many of the military rifles are set up with two for long range/night and a midrange. This is just a poor example of the same thing.

I like the cupholder though. You can get quite parched on a good stalk.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 26, 2008)

That cup holder is there for a reason!

Imagine being out there for many hours. You can't move much or be spotted. That cup holder is a must. Great for a Budweiser! All it needs is a cell phone holder on the other side to balance it.

And yea, it does cost $2 grand at least.

Deaf


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2008)

Y'know... regarding the scopes, especially, it's also possible that since it's pretty much a display set up for a show booth somewhere, that they tacked some stuff on that wouldn't ordinarily be used together, just to show how different options can be done.


----------

